# All retail 64DD games have been dumped!



## Twili (Jan 2, 2015)

Google is your friend, buddies, but here's some information. 

Packed size: 130 megabytes
Unpacked size: 681 megabytes
Individual disk size: 61.9 megabytes (64,931,840 bytes)

NUD-DKDJ-JPN.bin = Kyojin no Doshin (Doshin the Giant)
NUD-DKIJ-JPN.bin = Kyojin no Doshin demo
NUD-DKKJ-JPN.bin = Kyojin no Doshin: Kaihou Sensen Chibikko Chikko Daishuugou (Doshin the Giant: Tinkling Toddler Liberation Front! Assemble!)
NUD-DMBJ-JPN.bin = Mario Artist: Communication Kit
NUD-DMGJ-JPN.bin = Mario Artist: Polygon Studio
NUD-DMPJ-JPN.bin = Mario Artist: Paint Studio
NUD-DMTJ-JPN.bin = Mario Artist: Talent Studio
NUD-DPGJ-JPN.bin = Japan Pro Golf Tour 64
NUD-DRDJ-JPN.bin = Randnet Browser
NUD-DSCJ-JPN.bin = Sim City 64
NUD-EFZJ-JPN.bin = F-Zero X Expansion Kit

Enjoy. Emulator forthcoming...


----------



## the_randomizer (Jan 2, 2015)

Twili said:


> Google is your friend, buddies, but here's some information.
> 
> Packed size: 130 megabytes
> Unpacked size: 681 megabytes
> ...


 

The hell?  Emulator? What emulator? I thought no current emulator ran those...? Is there a site with the news or would that be a big no-no?


----------



## Twili (Jan 2, 2015)

the_randomizer said:


> The hell?  Emulator? What emulator? I thought no current emulator ran those...? Is there a site with the news or would that be a big no-no?


 
Support is slowly being added to mupen64plus.


----------



## the_randomizer (Jan 2, 2015)

Twili said:


> Support is slowly being added to mupen64plus.


 

Is there a new site where this was reported or is that same news site a bad place to link? Just wondering why other emulation sites haven't reported this.


----------



## Ryanrocks462 (Jan 2, 2015)

was this aceys dump? Twili


----------



## Deleted member 357656 (Jan 2, 2015)

HOLY SHHHHHHHHH...
Seriously, very good news! F-ZERO X Expansion Kit finally!
Expand dong complete!

I hope for N64DD support for N64 emulators, now.


----------



## Ryanrocks462 (Jan 2, 2015)

i found this 


Based on Acey's dumps
DKDJ: 4C75B523BC1B311ED348E8E9CBF8C70844F8BF30 **
DKIJ: 2211CCC4DF2162FF6F3C1C8F8398A12274CB1286 *
DKKJ: 6BC78DEEE175CC7ED235D55C4D5BDA0D044E334C - BA5148A3767F1B8F552A4CDEF09A774D6A1F4C05 (Nekokabu)
DMBJ: 42EE458DC5E67BCED04C15C9BE45281C643E3529 **
DMGJ: B6B161B97782039CD7F6545A064926D851A641DC *
DMPJ: 4A9E715ADDEC45AFCAA509FBC405AEF3D457D826 **
DMTJ: 22B8E9D3F4E95255AC0FDDCEF4C1BDC073DCE660 **
DPGJ: EFAD187BD0300BE1174533846C1429849F6488EC *
DRDJ: 4EE3EDEEB63089EC46A3322D44F0A575CA9AB5BC ****
DSCJ: 9ACDD2EE577B0C30420CC41F3A8298B1E9F2CD84 ***
EFZJ: 811A6197BA132333D0F3FF8516F5258EF0B3CE2D **
 
* = matches with other dumps.


----------



## the_randomizer (Jan 2, 2015)

Serious_Heavy said:


> HOLY SHHHHHHHHH...
> Seriously, very good news! F-ZERO X Expansion Kit finally!
> Expand dong complete!
> 
> I hope for N64DD support for N64 emulators, now.


 

The Rainbow Road F-zero rendition is awesome on it


----------



## Ericthegreat (Jan 2, 2015)

Mario 64 DD would be interesting, but yea its just the same game no differences ever found as far as I know. (It was made to be shown as a preview was never meant to be actually released I think.)


----------



## TyBlood13 (Jan 2, 2015)

Definitely interested in Sim City 64 and the F-Zero Expansion


----------



## Deleted member 357656 (Jan 2, 2015)

Ryanrocks462 said:


> i found this
> 
> 
> Based on Acey's dumps
> ...


 
It was posted on pastebin, right?
LuigiBlood is currently working on the 64DD:
http://64dd.net/modules/newbb/viewtopic.php?topic_id=1203&forum=1&post_id=7224#forumpost7224

I wish someday we will get 64DD emulation...


Spoiler: F-Zero


----------



## Jayro (Jan 2, 2015)

That list is incomplete, it's missing Zelda 64 DD, as well as Super Mario 64 DD.


----------



## Twili (Jan 2, 2015)

Jayro said:


> That list is incomplete, it's missing Zelda 64 DD, as well as Super Mario 64 DD.


 
Retail == commercially released.


----------



## Deleted member 357656 (Jan 2, 2015)

Jayro said:


> That list is incomplete, it's missing Zelda 64 DD, as well as Super Mario 64 DD.


 
Well, they were unreleased.


----------



## cearp (Jan 2, 2015)

Jayro said:


> That list is incomplete, it's missing Zelda 64 DD, as well as Super Mario 64 DD.


 
maybe they were not retail?


----------



## yuyuyup (Jan 2, 2015)

Cool can't wait to try them out in virtual reality.  Get a DK2, suckers


----------



## raulpica (Jan 2, 2015)

Now we need a dump of the unreleased ones as well... Mother 64 anyone?


----------



## LuigiBlood (Jan 2, 2015)

Since the info has gone here:
Yes, every *commercially released* games are dumped.

Super Mario 64 Disk Version is going to be dumped soon enough as well (a 64drive is on its way to the owner's home).
About Ura Zelda: No such disk has been found as far as I know.

Also, let me correct one thing: Satellaview dumping was possible a long time ago. They didn't need me for that, all I did was simulating a Satellaview signal, and emulating Memory Packs better.

For the 64DD, I had to make something that reads disks first, then with marshallh, 64drive developer, we made the dumper, me doing the dumping part and him the SD card writing part, which was really tedious.
Right now I'm working on a version of the dumper for 64DD development units (for blue disks). We have a bunch of people owning dev units and blue disks which they don't know what's inside them. Who knows what's inside?

The next part: Making an emulator. I haven't done anything yet, but there's still behind the scenes stuff going on.

EDIT:
Also, the pastebin you saw with SHA1 hashes, the number of *** is the number of matches we got with other dumps. They are NOT hashes of the full file, only a part of it called the ROM Area.
Only Doshin 2 has something wrong, and we don't know which is the right one. But we'll confirm that soon enough.

EDIT2:
While I linked to the dumps in a few IRCs, don't spread them yet, we need to talk about formats for future emulation support and all that. It won't take too much time so don't worry... Do not send me PMs for dumps. You will have your ways someday.


----------



## DinohScene (Jan 2, 2015)

Doshin the giant yay <3


----------



## Dr Eggman (Jan 2, 2015)

This is very exciting. Also great to hear about the Super Mario 64DD! Can't wait to see that!


----------



## pastaconsumer (Jan 2, 2015)

LuigiBlood said:


> About Ura Zelda: No such disk has been found as far as I know.


 
Ura Zelda was never released...



Credit to Yuriofwind for the videos.


----------



## RevPokemon (Jan 2, 2015)

I wonder how hard emulation of n64dd will be? I guess it will either be very easy due to specs are hard as hell due to something proprietary (like the Saturn)


----------



## uyjulian (Jan 2, 2015)

SHA256 sums:
1a93184de04960cad5e5c0a3a94ab8796fc4793e582b806c26b41a51e155ea65 NUD-DKDJ-JPN.bin
01dbbc71d4fd2c3cfe6dd85b869eb66d9f5eeadde640fa641ae0a3ff38698001 NUD-DKIJ-JPN.bin
2df78ebe9eeff248171ad7527fa25be4b9c73f4b150a1da61deef3fa93eb87ab NUD-DKKJ-JPN.bin
4053158964334f1cf84118760868c9094bf34b5a3a31032ac929668717c8affe NUD-DMBJ-JPN.bin
8873cfbc145ccd4e3556f2a3af84e8ae9218e9a32d0bbd430c59b6de2d412c38 NUD-DMGJ-JPN.bin
ba54cf47096c512163c0f1a088cb9035aae0d2e3425e6f585a04168363804cfb NUD-DMPJ-JPN.bin
c47b64d5ebb6c68c3822ebd146a265429a4d197da1b7c6f3b819eb3a2a924901 NUD-DMTJ-JPN.bin
a563340e1e4877ecfb5e8523d3dc5758d0d047e0d70177e54020cab4219c3532 NUD-DPGJ-JPN.bin
58819e9e194c6f82641121c19db7c485311ca72d373fe02239146406f0b15677 NUD-DRDJ-JPN.bin
6229b623ed313987e5dff8c16368626a5900f7494595ccbdc25ee6f16342fb49 NUD-DSCJ-JPN.bin
38ad5e67cd505b6ae29a076d1492e409a857b07b623f9da97586996b448012e4 NUD-EFZJ-JPN.bin
Search one of those hashes on google to find the file!


----------



## duffmmann (Jan 2, 2015)

Twili said:


> Support is slowly being added to mupen64plus.


 

Wow, this is amazing, I've always wanted to try those Mario Studio things and the poorly received Doshin sequel (already have the original via the Gamecube rerelease)

Anyway, this is crazy, I thought a 64DD emulator was supposedly impossible.  Regardless, if this is muper64plus based.  Does anyone know if that means there would be any possible chance that the latest Not64 update could be updated to play these games too?


----------



## Hiccup (Jan 2, 2015)

Ericthegreat said:


> Mario 64 DD would be interesting, but yea its just the same game no differences ever found as far as I know. (It was made to be shown as a preview was never meant to be actually released I think.)


 
There are differences in the music, glitches and there is probably some interesting unused content.


----------



## pastaconsumer (Jan 2, 2015)

Hiccup said:


> There are differences in the music, glitches and there is probably some interesting unused content.


 
Also the title screen has no disembodied head.
soooooooooo I guess that's a plus..?


----------



## RevPokemon (Jan 2, 2015)

TheGrayShow1467 said:


> Also the title screen has no disembodied head.
> soooooooooo I guess that's a plus..?


The head was one of the most memorable parts of the original 64 version!!!


----------



## pastaconsumer (Jan 2, 2015)

RevPokemon said:


> The head was one of the most memorable parts of the original 64 version!!!


 
I heard that it was to show the power of the N64, but I am not sure... I kinda wish the head was in the DD version... Maybe someone will make a modded version of the rom with the head in it!


----------



## RevPokemon (Jan 2, 2015)

TheGrayShow1467 said:


> I heard that it was to show the power of the N64, but I am not sure... I kinda wish the head was in the DD version... Maybe someone will make a modded version of the rom with the head in it!


I think the head was impressive due to the interaction it had with the player either way it was cool


----------



## LuigiBlood (Jan 2, 2015)

*You should totally forget those SHA256 for these files. They're not reliable at all.* It's a full disk dump, it has ROM data, but also System and RAM data in the same file, and that changes between dumps. The only way to check dumps are with 64DD tools that are made for them.

Besides, the file extension might also change. I should have kept them a bit more...


----------



## uyjulian (Jan 2, 2015)

LuigiBlood said:


> *You should totally forget those SHA256 for these files. They're not reliable at all.* It's a full disk dump, it has ROM data, but also System and RAM data in the same file, and that changes between dumps. The only way to check dumps are with 64DD tools that are made for them.
> 
> Besides, the file extension might also change. I should have kept them a bit more...


 
Use google on those hashes... (once Google scrapes pastebin again)


----------



## raulpica (Jan 2, 2015)

*


LuigiBlood said:



			Besides, the file extension might also change. I should have kept them a bit more...
		
Click to expand...

*They'll be all over the internet in a few days and in 3 years people will still be downloading them and asking why they don't work.

I've seen that too many times for many other systems


----------



## uyjulian (Jan 2, 2015)

LuigiBlood said:


> Besides, the file extension might also change. I should have kept them a bit more...


 
File extension, seriously?
File extension is a very UNRELIABLE way to determining a file type, yep people keep on hanging on them... (Thanks M$)

Anyway, people could change the file extension themselves, or the emulator will check inside the file to see it's the correct format.


----------



## LuigiBlood (Jan 2, 2015)

julialy said:


> File extension, seriously?
> File extension is a very UNRELIABLE way to determining a file type, yep people keep on hanging on them... (Thanks M$)
> 
> Anyway, people could change the file extension themselves, or the emulator will check inside the file to see it's the correct format.


 
You can easily determine the file without an extension. But another extension that describe the file is still better than a very common one.


----------



## bobmcjr (Jan 2, 2015)

If I remember correctly, one 64DD game was dumped in the past and it used a .ddd extension.


----------



## Hiccup (Jan 2, 2015)

bobmcjr said:


> If I remember correctly, one 64DD game was dumped in the past and it used a .ddd extension.


 
What/where was that?


----------



## bobmcjr (Jan 2, 2015)

Hiccup said:


> What/where was that?


"Dezaemon 3D (Unreleased).ddd" aka "dazaemon298.ddd"
and "F-ZERO Expansion Kit (N64DD).ndd"

I suppose an accepted extension needs to be decided on.


----------



## uyjulian (Jan 2, 2015)

.nintendo64DDfulldiskdump ?

A 8.3 filename suggestion:

####N64D.DFD

# = identifier


----------



## Deleted member 318366 (Jan 2, 2015)

Ura Zelda is the only game I want to play...


----------



## SpongeFreak52 (Jan 2, 2015)

LuigiBlood said:


> Super Mario 64 Disk Version is going to be dumped soon enough as well (a 64drive is on its way to the owner's home).


 
This makes me so happy, I'd been hearing rumors of possible disk rot, so hopefully that's not a real worry yet.


----------



## bobmcjr (Jan 2, 2015)

julialy said:


> .nintendo64DDfulldiskdump ?
> 
> A 8.3 filename suggestion:
> 
> ...


I kind of like NDD. More closely matches .N64.


----------



## Twili (Jan 2, 2015)

bobmcjr said:


> "Dezaemon 3D (Unreleased).ddd" aka "dazaemon298.ddd"
> and "F-ZERO Expansion Kit (N64DD).ndd"
> 
> I suppose an accepted extension needs to be decided on.


That Expansion Kit dump is bad, by the way. It doesn't have the system area of the disk, among other issues. The new dump shall replace it.


----------



## cracker (Jan 2, 2015)

Am I the only one wondering why the images are so small that they could have just used a cart? Is music streaming the only real benefit of the 64DD that they used?


----------



## bobmcjr (Jan 2, 2015)

Disks could be produced much cheaper than solid state ROM memory.


----------



## uyjulian (Jan 3, 2015)

cracker said:


> Am I the only one wondering why the images are so small that they could have just used a cart? Is music streaming the only real benefit of the 64DD that they used?


 
ROM = expensive.
Dicks = cheaper.

However, the Nintendo 64DD disks could only store up to 64MB of total data (game + savedata) but PSX disks (aka CDs) could store up to 600-700MB (game only).
I doubt Nintendo could have won the console battle even through they have released the N64DD earlier, because compare to CDs capacity, N64DD capacity is only 11% total of the CD capacity. Plus the N64DD is an addon (Remember Sega 32X CD? Yeah no.)

The Gamecube is similar, it used lower capacity disks compared to other console. It's capacity is about 33% compared to PS2 (DVD) media. However developers could include multiple disk in the case, and the Gamecube's MiniDVD was not an addon.



bobmcjr said:


> I kind of like NDD. More closely matches .N64.


 
What about .N64DD ? .NDD is associated with Nikon Capture already.


----------



## uyjulian (Jan 3, 2015)

remove please


----------



## LuigiBlood (Jan 3, 2015)

cracker said:


> Am I the only one wondering why the images are so small that they could have just used a cart? Is music streaming the only real benefit of the 64DD that they used?


 
The real benefit of 64DD is the amount of save data possible. Mario Artist is one of the best exemples, you can save so much pictures, and then you can even copy them to other games that can use them too. It's one of the features that's the coolest to me.


----------



## bobmcjr (Jan 3, 2015)

julialy said:


> What about .N64DD ?


Think of the Windows 3.1 users


----------



## cracker (Jan 3, 2015)

julialy said:


> ROM = expensive.
> Dicks = cheaper.
> 
> However, the Nintendo 64DD disks could only store up to 64MB of total data (game + savedata) but PSX disks (aka CDs) could store up to 600-700MB (game only).
> ...



Many dicks are given away I hear.   

It's true that they were cheaper to make but now I am even more baffled by the ~64MB limit (new info to me). I guess they maybe thought ahead for piracy prevention but they still could have made a proprietary format with more space for data. I guess they didn't want to make devs even more frustrated with the system by having to add magical code to work around addressing >64MB.

For the GC I'm sure the 3.5" DVDs were used purely to discourage piracy. But they totally failed to do so with chips + Iced Cube, etc. cases and helicopter mode coming along and it just limited content for devs and users.


----------



## RevPokemon (Jan 3, 2015)

cracker said:


> Many dicks are given away I hear.
> 
> It's true that they were cheaper to make but now I am even more baffled by the ~64MB limit (new info to me). I guess they maybe thought ahead for piracy prevention but they still could have made a proprietary format with more space for data. I guess they didn't want to make devs even more frustrated with the system by having to add magical code to work around addressing >64MB.
> 
> For the GC I'm sure the 3.5" DVDs were used purely to discourage piracy. But they totally failed to do so with chips + Iced Cube, etc. cases and helicopter mode coming along and it just limited content for devs and users.


 
Sadest paet about thee gc discs was they were such a bottle neck considering the gc was more powerful then the ps2 in specs. Also in addition to piracy protection the gc discs allowed faster loading compared to the ps2 or xbox


----------



## Twili (Jan 3, 2015)

julialy said:


> However, the Nintendo 64DD disks could only store up to *64MB* of total data (game + savedata) but PSX disks (aka CDs) could store up to 600-700MB (game only).


It's not 64MB. Rounded to the nearest power of 2, yes, but the capacity of the user LBA space is 64,458,560 bytes, which is 61.47247314453125 megabytes. 

When you add the system LBA space, which is 473,280 bytes, or 0.45135498046875 megabytes, the total capacity of a DD disk is 61.923828125 megabytes. (64,931,840 bytes.) No more. No less.

So they are not actually 64 MB, but some weird proprietary amount.


----------



## Deleted member 357656 (Jan 3, 2015)

LuigiBlood said:


> Since the info has gone here:
> Yes, every *commercially released* games are dumped.
> 
> [...]
> ...


 
Ah, sorry.
We can't thank you enough for this amazing work ! 

Just one thing, the disks have been fully dumped? I mean, the ROM + System areas?


----------



## Twili (Jan 3, 2015)

Serious_Heavy said:


> Just one thing, the disks have been fully dumped? I mean, the ROM + System areas?


 
These are 100% perfect, complete dumps with everything.


----------



## the_randomizer (Jan 3, 2015)

Not to mention the N64 DD had F-Zero X in stereo (original did not), and the extra tracks.


----------



## Fishaman P (Jan 3, 2015)

This and CEN64 have me really hyped for 2015.


----------



## the_randomizer (Jan 3, 2015)

Fishaman P said:


> This and CEN64 have me really hyped for 2015.


 

If only CEN64 worked at playable speeds on a Core i5 without frying it


----------



## LuigiBlood (Jan 3, 2015)

Serious_Heavy said:


> Just one thing, the disks have been fully dumped? I mean, the ROM + System areas?


 
ROM + RAM + System Area. If someone else dumps a game, HE SHOULDN'T COMPARE THE SHA256.
The System Area and RAM Area will ALWAYS be different between disks of the same game!


----------



## uyjulian (Jan 3, 2015)

LuigiBlood said:


> ROM + RAM + System Area. If someone else dumps a game, HE SHOULDN'T COMPARE THE SHA256.
> The System Area and RAM Area will ALWAYS be different between disks of the same game!


 
What's the difference between the System Area and the RAM area?


----------



## LuigiBlood (Jan 3, 2015)

System Area contains Disk Info, as well as the ID of the disk itself, and production date (this is ALWAYS different).
RAM area is saved data. And unless the disk was never ever played I don't think you can have the same thing there.


----------



## uyjulian (Jan 3, 2015)

LuigiBlood said:


> System Area contains Disk Info, as well as the ID of the disk itself, and production date (this is ALWAYS different).
> RAM area is saved data. And unless the disk was never ever played I don't think you can have the same thing there.


 
Ah, I see now.

Why are the date of the files September 29, 1996, 12:37 PM, is that a reference to the N64 being released in the USA?


----------



## LuigiBlood (Jan 3, 2015)

julialy said:


> Ah, I see now.
> 
> Why are the date of the files September 29, 1996, 12:37 PM, is that a reference to the N64 being released in the USA?


 
That, I didn't even notice. Possibly the guy who wrote the SD card writing code for me had a little fun.


----------



## GHANMI (Jan 3, 2015)

Jayro said:


> That list is incomplete, it's missing Zelda 64 DD, as well as Super Mario 64 DD.


 

Mario 64 DD version exists and was leaked. So was Dezaemon 3D.
Those two were released as regular cartridge releases, but their 64DD versions were unreleased.

Mother 3 DD was never completed. The build that Brownie Brown got as reference in 2005 was an extension of a Spaceworld 99 demo that played up to the first chapter end then crashed. The game design and plot was never actually fully implemented in-game at that stage as a working build nor could be fit into the demo build. They reused the designs (and cut lots of stuff sadly) for the GBA port.
Mother 3.5 DD (the extension) was likely canned altogether.
In fact, near the cancellation year, Earthbound 64 moved from a 64DD tile to a regular N64 cartridge title much like Zelda OoT, thus dooming the extension.  
HAL Studio's unnamed seed based game that was to be a N64DD title was made a part of Mother 3 64DD then very likely cancelled.

Zelda 64DD became Ocarina of Time with whatever hooks for extension packs for additional content IN OoT completely removed.
The two extension projects were Gaiden and Ura.
Gaiden was reworked as a separate game, Majora's Mask.
Ura was never released.
Concepts from Ura were reused notably in a romhack for OoT called Master Quest (notably some of the dungeon designs). The newer concepts that didn't make it to Ura or vanilla OoT were incorporated in separate Zelda games, like special golden enemies (Oracle games) and dungeons that are more different (mostly Wind Waker: which by the way was gutted of eight dungeons in a playable Old Hyrule and more from above ocean - they originally planned a sequel in Wind Waker's style to incorporate those then just decided to rework those in Twilight Princess... and so on)
OoT 3DS was a rushed port. They said they couldn't add as much as they wanted.

You'll likely never see any of those dozens of cancelled N64DD titles (Dragon Quest 7, Ao no Tengai, Cubivore, Fire Emblem Sword of Seals N64, Advance Wars 64...)

(I can only wish Advance Wars 64 or Dragon Hopper VB get released or talked about someday...)


----------



## Deleted member 357656 (Jan 3, 2015)

the_randomizer said:


> Not to mention the N64 DD had F-Zero X in stereo (original did not), and the extra tracks.


 
The original had stereo, the_randomizer !
But in some way you're right, the Expansion Kit adds the Surround, and of course the extra tracks with their own musics (plus track and machine editors).



Twili said:


> These are 100% perfect, complete dumps with everything.


 
This is very good news, my body is ready!


----------



## the_randomizer (Jan 3, 2015)

Serious_Heavy said:


> The original had stereo, the_randomizer !
> But in some way you're right, the Expansion Kit adds the Surround, and of course the extra tracks with their own musics (plus track and machine editors).
> 
> 
> ...


 

Didn't sound stereo to me on the N64, I'll need to record the game again, but I only heard mono sound.  The surround made it better.


----------



## Deleted member 357656 (Jan 3, 2015)

the_randomizer said:


> Didn't sound stereo to me on the N64, I'll need to record the game again, but I only heard mono sound. The surround made it better.


 
A reminder...


Spoiler: Images


----------



## LuigiBlood (Jan 3, 2015)

Twili said:


> These are 100% perfect, complete dumps with everything.


 
By the way, I forgot to mention, but Doshin 2 being 100% perfect, I'm not sure about that.


----------



## the_randomizer (Jan 3, 2015)

Serious_Heavy said:


> A reminder...
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Images


 


Why does that title screen look weird? The only title screen I've seen was the one with all the F-zero Racers on it...Must be when you complete the game, but it doesn't sound as stereo as it could be. The expansion version sounds a lot better.


----------



## Deleted member 357656 (Jan 4, 2015)

the_randomizer said:


> Why does that title screen look weird? The only title screen I've seen was the one with all the F-zero Racers on it...Must be when you complete the game, but it doesn't sound as stereo as it could be. The expansion version sounds a lot better.


 
Yes, I got this title screen because I completed the game, but I uploaded it to prove it wasn't the 64DD version (the 64DD logo is missing). That's all!


----------



## RemixDeluxe (Jan 4, 2015)

Doesn't project64 support N64 DD games? I'm pretty sure it does the last time I checked. Also does anyone here happen to be an N64 DD owner?


----------



## bobmcjr (Jan 4, 2015)

RemixDeluxe said:


> Doesn't project64 support N64 DD games? I'm pretty sure it does the last time I checked. Also does anyone here happen to be an N64 DD owner?


No, these are the first proper dumps of these games to surface. At most, PJ64 might be able to run the DD IPL, but even that I'm not sure of.


----------



## RemixDeluxe (Jan 4, 2015)

bobmcjr said:


> No, these are the first proper dumps of these games to surface. At most, PJ64 might be able to run the DD IPL, but even that I'm not sure of.


It's so odd for something that's been out since 1999 to finally come out with development. It kinda reminds me of Spongebob showing a "lost episode" like really? Somehow the writers made all these episodes for a series but this one in particular got "lost", ok.

In regards to the N64 DD, it's been 15 years give or take. What took us so long to finally get new info about this? It just seems odd but at the same time in ecstatic about any news regarding the N64.


----------



## LuigiBlood (Jan 4, 2015)

RemixDeluxe said:


> It's so odd for something that's been out since 1999 to finally come out with development. It kinda reminds me of Spongebob showing a "lost episode" like really? Somehow the writers made all these episodes for a series but this one in particular got "lost", ok.
> 
> In regards to the N64 DD, it's been 15 years give or take. What took us so long to finally get new info about this? It just seems odd but at the same time in ecstatic about any news regarding the N64.


 
No emulators supports 64DD games. However you can run the development 64DD IPL on Project64... which is useless anyway.
MESS has 64DD support, only for the IPL and the Clock, but doesn't support disks. That's the only "64DD" emulator you can ever get publically.

Also, what's been taking so long? People who kept their dumps (would have been my case also but at the very least I try to give some news) and documentation (what I've been doing since I began working), released them like last year. All we only got was dumps of F-Zero X Expansion Kit (without the System Area), and Dezaemon DD (also without the System Area). I don't even know why nothing much has happened in the last 15 years. There was hype, for nothing.

For now I'm working on a new version of Block Viewer and of the dumper for development disks. Give me some time because they need to be tested a lot, and we need to do some investigation for 64DD SDK functions as they tend to lock out development 64DD and disks in few ways. It's been a while since I've done such hacks, but something IS going on right now.


----------



## Twili (Jan 5, 2015)

Here's a document I generated with a tool I wrote, outlining the makeup of each disk type in detail:



Spoiler



Disk Type 0:

Offset:    0x00000000
LBA range: 0x0000 - 0x0123 (0x4D08 bytes per block.)
VZone: 0x00
PZone: 0x00    Head: 0
This is a ROM region.


Offset:    0x0057DD20
LBA range: 0x0124 - 0x0247 (0x47B8 bytes per block.)
VZone: 0x01
PZone: 0x01    Head: 0
This is a ROM region.


Offset:    0x00A9AB00
LBA range: 0x0248 - 0x0359 (0x4510 bytes per block.)
VZone: 0x02
PZone: 0x02    Head: 0
This is a ROM region.


Offset:    0x00F39620
LBA range: 0x035A - 0x047D (0x4510 bytes per block.)
VZone: 0x09
PZone: 0x02    Head: 1
This is a ROM region.


Offset:    0x01425C60
LBA range: 0x047E - 0x05A1 (0x47B8 bytes per block.)
VZone: 0x08
PZone: 0x01    Head: 1
This is a ROM region.


Offset:    0x01942A40
LBA range: 0x05A2 - 0x06B3 (0x3FC0 bytes per block.)
VZone: 0x03
PZone: 0x03    Head: 0
This is a RAM region.


Offset:    0x01D865C0
LBA range: 0x06B4 - 0x07C5 (0x3A70 bytes per block.)
VZone: 0x04
PZone: 0x04    Head: 0
This is a RAM region.


Offset:    0x0216F1A0
LBA range: 0x07C6 - 0x08D7 (0x3520 bytes per block.)
VZone: 0x05
PZone: 0x05    Head: 0
This is a RAM region.


Offset:    0x024FCDE0
LBA range: 0x08D8 - 0x09E9 (0x2FD0 bytes per block.)
VZone: 0x06
PZone: 0x06    Head: 0
This is a RAM region.


Offset:    0x0282FA80
LBA range: 0x09EA - 0x0AB5 (0x2A80 bytes per block.)
VZone: 0x07
PZone: 0x07    Head: 0
This is a RAM region.


Offset:    0x02A4D880
LBA range: 0x0AB6 - 0x0B81 (0x2530 bytes per block.)
VZone: 0x0F
PZone: 0x08    Head: 1
This is a RAM region.


Offset:    0x02C27AC0
LBA range: 0x0B82 - 0x0C93 (0x2A80 bytes per block.)
VZone: 0x0E
PZone: 0x07    Head: 1
This is a RAM region.


Offset:    0x02EFF7C0
LBA range: 0x0C94 - 0x0DA5 (0x2FD0 bytes per block.)
VZone: 0x0D
PZone: 0x06    Head: 1
This is a RAM region.


Offset:    0x03232460
LBA range: 0x0DA6 - 0x0EB7 (0x3520 bytes per block.)
VZone: 0x0C
PZone: 0x05    Head: 1
This is a RAM region.


Offset:    0x035C00A0
LBA range: 0x0EB8 - 0x0FC9 (0x3A70 bytes per block.)
VZone: 0x0B
PZone: 0x04    Head: 1
This is a RAM region.


Offset:    0x039A8C80
LBA range: 0x0FCA - 0x10DB (0x3FC0 bytes per block.)
VZone: 0x0A
PZone: 0x03    Head: 1
This is a RAM region.


Disk Type 1:

Offset:    0x00000000
LBA range: 0x0000 - 0x0123 (0x4D08 bytes per block.)
VZone: 0x00
PZone: 0x00    Head: 0
This is a ROM region.


Offset:    0x0057DD20
LBA range: 0x0124 - 0x0247 (0x47B8 bytes per block.)
VZone: 0x01
PZone: 0x01    Head: 0
This is a ROM region.


Offset:    0x00A9AB00
LBA range: 0x0248 - 0x0359 (0x4510 bytes per block.)
VZone: 0x02
PZone: 0x02    Head: 0
This is a ROM region.


Offset:    0x00F39620
LBA range: 0x035A - 0x046B (0x3FC0 bytes per block.)
VZone: 0x03
PZone: 0x03    Head: 0
This is a ROM region.


Offset:    0x0137D1A0
LBA range: 0x046C - 0x057D (0x3FC0 bytes per block.)
VZone: 0x0A
PZone: 0x03    Head: 1
This is a ROM region.


Offset:    0x017C0D20
LBA range: 0x057E - 0x06A1 (0x4510 bytes per block.)
VZone: 0x09
PZone: 0x02    Head: 1
This is a ROM region.


Offset:    0x01CAD360
LBA range: 0x06A2 - 0x07C5 (0x47B8 bytes per block.)
VZone: 0x08
PZone: 0x01    Head: 1
This is a ROM region.


Offset:    0x021CA140
LBA range: 0x07C6 - 0x08D7 (0x3A70 bytes per block.)
VZone: 0x04
PZone: 0x04    Head: 0
This is a RAM region.


Offset:    0x025B2D20
LBA range: 0x08D8 - 0x09E9 (0x3520 bytes per block.)
VZone: 0x05
PZone: 0x05    Head: 0
This is a RAM region.


Offset:    0x02940960
LBA range: 0x09EA - 0x0AFB (0x2FD0 bytes per block.)
VZone: 0x06
PZone: 0x06    Head: 0
This is a RAM region.


Offset:    0x02C73600
LBA range: 0x0AFC - 0x0BC7 (0x2A80 bytes per block.)
VZone: 0x07
PZone: 0x07    Head: 0
This is a RAM region.


Offset:    0x02E91400
LBA range: 0x0BC8 - 0x0C93 (0x2530 bytes per block.)
VZone: 0x0F
PZone: 0x08    Head: 1
This is a RAM region.


Offset:    0x0306B640
LBA range: 0x0C94 - 0x0DA5 (0x2A80 bytes per block.)
VZone: 0x0E
PZone: 0x07    Head: 1
This is a RAM region.


Offset:    0x03343340
LBA range: 0x0DA6 - 0x0EB7 (0x2FD0 bytes per block.)
VZone: 0x0D
PZone: 0x06    Head: 1
This is a RAM region.


Offset:    0x03675FE0
LBA range: 0x0EB8 - 0x0FC9 (0x3520 bytes per block.)
VZone: 0x0C
PZone: 0x05    Head: 1
This is a RAM region.


Offset:    0x03A03C20
LBA range: 0x0FCA - 0x10DB (0x3A70 bytes per block.)
VZone: 0x0B
PZone: 0x04    Head: 1
This is a RAM region.


Disk Type 2:

Offset:    0x00000000
LBA range: 0x0000 - 0x0123 (0x4D08 bytes per block.)
VZone: 0x00
PZone: 0x00    Head: 0
This is a ROM region.


Offset:    0x0057DD20
LBA range: 0x0124 - 0x0247 (0x47B8 bytes per block.)
VZone: 0x01
PZone: 0x01    Head: 0
This is a ROM region.


Offset:    0x00A9AB00
LBA range: 0x0248 - 0x0359 (0x4510 bytes per block.)
VZone: 0x02
PZone: 0x02    Head: 0
This is a ROM region.


Offset:    0x00F39620
LBA range: 0x035A - 0x046B (0x3FC0 bytes per block.)
VZone: 0x03
PZone: 0x03    Head: 0
This is a ROM region.


Offset:    0x0137D1A0
LBA range: 0x046C - 0x057D (0x3A70 bytes per block.)
VZone: 0x04
PZone: 0x04    Head: 0
This is a ROM region.


Offset:    0x01765D80
LBA range: 0x057E - 0x068F (0x3A70 bytes per block.)
VZone: 0x0B
PZone: 0x04    Head: 1
This is a ROM region.


Offset:    0x01B4E960
LBA range: 0x0690 - 0x07A1 (0x3FC0 bytes per block.)
VZone: 0x0A
PZone: 0x03    Head: 1
This is a ROM region.


Offset:    0x01F924E0
LBA range: 0x07A2 - 0x08C5 (0x4510 bytes per block.)
VZone: 0x09
PZone: 0x02    Head: 1
This is a ROM region.


Offset:    0x0247EB20
LBA range: 0x08C6 - 0x09E9 (0x47B8 bytes per block.)
VZone: 0x08
PZone: 0x01    Head: 1
This is a ROM region.


Offset:    0x0299B900
LBA range: 0x09EA - 0x0AFB (0x3520 bytes per block.)
VZone: 0x05
PZone: 0x05    Head: 0
This is a RAM region.


Offset:    0x02D29540
LBA range: 0x0AFC - 0x0C0D (0x2FD0 bytes per block.)
VZone: 0x06
PZone: 0x06    Head: 0
This is a RAM region.


Offset:    0x0305C1E0
LBA range: 0x0C0E - 0x0CD9 (0x2A80 bytes per block.)
VZone: 0x07
PZone: 0x07    Head: 0
This is a RAM region.


Offset:    0x03279FE0
LBA range: 0x0CDA - 0x0DA5 (0x2530 bytes per block.)
VZone: 0x0F
PZone: 0x08    Head: 1
This is a RAM region.


Offset:    0x03454220
LBA range: 0x0DA6 - 0x0EB7 (0x2A80 bytes per block.)
VZone: 0x0E
PZone: 0x07    Head: 1
This is a RAM region.


Offset:    0x0372BF20
LBA range: 0x0EB8 - 0x0FC9 (0x2FD0 bytes per block.)
VZone: 0x0D
PZone: 0x06    Head: 1
This is a RAM region.


Offset:    0x03A5EBC0
LBA range: 0x0FCA - 0x10DB (0x3520 bytes per block.)
VZone: 0x0C
PZone: 0x05    Head: 1
This is a RAM region.


Disk Type 3:

Offset:    0x00000000
LBA range: 0x0000 - 0x0123 (0x4D08 bytes per block.)
VZone: 0x00
PZone: 0x00    Head: 0
This is a ROM region.


Offset:    0x0057DD20
LBA range: 0x0124 - 0x0247 (0x47B8 bytes per block.)
VZone: 0x01
PZone: 0x01    Head: 0
This is a ROM region.


Offset:    0x00A9AB00
LBA range: 0x0248 - 0x0359 (0x4510 bytes per block.)
VZone: 0x02
PZone: 0x02    Head: 0
This is a ROM region.


Offset:    0x00F39620
LBA range: 0x035A - 0x046B (0x3FC0 bytes per block.)
VZone: 0x03
PZone: 0x03    Head: 0
This is a ROM region.


Offset:    0x0137D1A0
LBA range: 0x046C - 0x057D (0x3A70 bytes per block.)
VZone: 0x04
PZone: 0x04    Head: 0
This is a ROM region.


Offset:    0x01765D80
LBA range: 0x057E - 0x068F (0x3520 bytes per block.)
VZone: 0x05
PZone: 0x05    Head: 0
This is a ROM region.


Offset:    0x01AF39C0
LBA range: 0x0690 - 0x07A1 (0x3520 bytes per block.)
VZone: 0x0C
PZone: 0x05    Head: 1
This is a ROM region.


Offset:    0x01E81600
LBA range: 0x07A2 - 0x08B3 (0x3A70 bytes per block.)
VZone: 0x0B
PZone: 0x04    Head: 1
This is a ROM region.


Offset:    0x0226A1E0
LBA range: 0x08B4 - 0x09C5 (0x3FC0 bytes per block.)
VZone: 0x0A
PZone: 0x03    Head: 1
This is a ROM region.


Offset:    0x026ADD60
LBA range: 0x09C6 - 0x0AE9 (0x4510 bytes per block.)
VZone: 0x09
PZone: 0x02    Head: 1
This is a ROM region.


Offset:    0x02B9A3A0
LBA range: 0x0AEA - 0x0C0D (0x47B8 bytes per block.)
VZone: 0x08
PZone: 0x01    Head: 1
This is a ROM region.


Offset:    0x030B7180
LBA range: 0x0C0E - 0x0D1F (0x2FD0 bytes per block.)
VZone: 0x06
PZone: 0x06    Head: 0
This is a RAM region.


Offset:    0x033E9E20
LBA range: 0x0D20 - 0x0DEB (0x2A80 bytes per block.)
VZone: 0x07
PZone: 0x07    Head: 0
This is a RAM region.


Offset:    0x03607C20
LBA range: 0x0DEC - 0x0EB7 (0x2530 bytes per block.)
VZone: 0x0F
PZone: 0x08    Head: 1
This is a RAM region.


Offset:    0x037E1E60
LBA range: 0x0EB8 - 0x0FC9 (0x2A80 bytes per block.)
VZone: 0x0E
PZone: 0x07    Head: 1
This is a RAM region.


Offset:    0x03AB9B60
LBA range: 0x0FCA - 0x10DB (0x2FD0 bytes per block.)
VZone: 0x0D
PZone: 0x06    Head: 1
This is a RAM region.


Disk Type 4:

Offset:    0x00000000
LBA range: 0x0000 - 0x0123 (0x4D08 bytes per block.)
VZone: 0x00
PZone: 0x00    Head: 0
This is a ROM region.


Offset:    0x0057DD20
LBA range: 0x0124 - 0x0247 (0x47B8 bytes per block.)
VZone: 0x01
PZone: 0x01    Head: 0
This is a ROM region.


Offset:    0x00A9AB00
LBA range: 0x0248 - 0x0359 (0x4510 bytes per block.)
VZone: 0x02
PZone: 0x02    Head: 0
This is a ROM region.


Offset:    0x00F39620
LBA range: 0x035A - 0x046B (0x3FC0 bytes per block.)
VZone: 0x03
PZone: 0x03    Head: 0
This is a ROM region.


Offset:    0x0137D1A0
LBA range: 0x046C - 0x057D (0x3A70 bytes per block.)
VZone: 0x04
PZone: 0x04    Head: 0
This is a ROM region.


Offset:    0x01765D80
LBA range: 0x057E - 0x068F (0x3520 bytes per block.)
VZone: 0x05
PZone: 0x05    Head: 0
This is a ROM region.


Offset:    0x01AF39C0
LBA range: 0x0690 - 0x07A1 (0x2FD0 bytes per block.)
VZone: 0x06
PZone: 0x06    Head: 0
This is a ROM region.


Offset:    0x01E26660
LBA range: 0x07A2 - 0x08B3 (0x2FD0 bytes per block.)
VZone: 0x0D
PZone: 0x06    Head: 1
This is a ROM region.


Offset:    0x02159300
LBA range: 0x08B4 - 0x09C5 (0x3520 bytes per block.)
VZone: 0x0C
PZone: 0x05    Head: 1
This is a ROM region.


Offset:    0x024E6F40
LBA range: 0x09C6 - 0x0AD7 (0x3A70 bytes per block.)
VZone: 0x0B
PZone: 0x04    Head: 1
This is a ROM region.


Offset:    0x028CFB20
LBA range: 0x0AD8 - 0x0BE9 (0x3FC0 bytes per block.)
VZone: 0x0A
PZone: 0x03    Head: 1
This is a ROM region.


Offset:    0x02D136A0
LBA range: 0x0BEA - 0x0D0D (0x4510 bytes per block.)
VZone: 0x09
PZone: 0x02    Head: 1
This is a ROM region.


Offset:    0x031FFCE0
LBA range: 0x0D0E - 0x0E31 (0x47B8 bytes per block.)
VZone: 0x08
PZone: 0x01    Head: 1
This is a ROM region.


Offset:    0x0371CAC0
LBA range: 0x0E32 - 0x0EFD (0x2A80 bytes per block.)
VZone: 0x07
PZone: 0x07    Head: 0
This is a RAM region.


Offset:    0x0393A8C0
LBA range: 0x0EFE - 0x0FC9 (0x2530 bytes per block.)
VZone: 0x0F
PZone: 0x08    Head: 1
This is a RAM region.


Offset:    0x03B14B00
LBA range: 0x0FCA - 0x10DB (0x2A80 bytes per block.)
VZone: 0x0E
PZone: 0x07    Head: 1
This is a RAM region.


Disk Type 5:

Offset:    0x00000000
LBA range: 0x0000 - 0x0123 (0x4D08 bytes per block.)
VZone: 0x00
PZone: 0x00    Head: 0
This is a ROM region.


Offset:    0x0057DD20
LBA range: 0x0124 - 0x0247 (0x47B8 bytes per block.)
VZone: 0x01
PZone: 0x01    Head: 0
This is a ROM region.


Offset:    0x00A9AB00
LBA range: 0x0248 - 0x0359 (0x4510 bytes per block.)
VZone: 0x02
PZone: 0x02    Head: 0
This is a ROM region.


Offset:    0x00F39620
LBA range: 0x035A - 0x046B (0x3FC0 bytes per block.)
VZone: 0x03
PZone: 0x03    Head: 0
This is a ROM region.


Offset:    0x0137D1A0
LBA range: 0x046C - 0x057D (0x3A70 bytes per block.)
VZone: 0x04
PZone: 0x04    Head: 0
This is a ROM region.


Offset:    0x01765D80
LBA range: 0x057E - 0x068F (0x3520 bytes per block.)
VZone: 0x05
PZone: 0x05    Head: 0
This is a ROM region.


Offset:    0x01AF39C0
LBA range: 0x0690 - 0x07A1 (0x2FD0 bytes per block.)
VZone: 0x06
PZone: 0x06    Head: 0
This is a ROM region.


Offset:    0x01E26660
LBA range: 0x07A2 - 0x086D (0x2A80 bytes per block.)
VZone: 0x07
PZone: 0x07    Head: 0
This is a ROM region.


Offset:    0x02044460
LBA range: 0x086E - 0x097F (0x2A80 bytes per block.)
VZone: 0x0E
PZone: 0x07    Head: 1
This is a ROM region.


Offset:    0x0231C160
LBA range: 0x0980 - 0x0A91 (0x2FD0 bytes per block.)
VZone: 0x0D
PZone: 0x06    Head: 1
This is a ROM region.


Offset:    0x0264EE00
LBA range: 0x0A92 - 0x0BA3 (0x3520 bytes per block.)
VZone: 0x0C
PZone: 0x05    Head: 1
This is a ROM region.


Offset:    0x029DCA40
LBA range: 0x0BA4 - 0x0CB5 (0x3A70 bytes per block.)
VZone: 0x0B
PZone: 0x04    Head: 1
This is a ROM region.


Offset:    0x02DC5620
LBA range: 0x0CB6 - 0x0DC7 (0x3FC0 bytes per block.)
VZone: 0x0A
PZone: 0x03    Head: 1
This is a ROM region.


Offset:    0x032091A0
LBA range: 0x0DC8 - 0x0EEB (0x4510 bytes per block.)
VZone: 0x09
PZone: 0x02    Head: 1
This is a ROM region.


Offset:    0x036F57E0
LBA range: 0x0EEC - 0x100F (0x47B8 bytes per block.)
VZone: 0x08
PZone: 0x01    Head: 1
This is a ROM region.


Offset:    0x03C125C0
LBA range: 0x1010 - 0x10DB (0x2530 bytes per block.)
VZone: 0x0F
PZone: 0x08    Head: 1
This is a RAM region.


Disk Type 6:

Offset:    0x00000000
LBA range: 0x0000 - 0x0123 (0x4D08 bytes per block.)
VZone: 0x00
PZone: 0x00    Head: 0
This is a ROM region.


Offset:    0x0057DD20
LBA range: 0x0124 - 0x0247 (0x47B8 bytes per block.)
VZone: 0x01
PZone: 0x01    Head: 0
This is a ROM region.


Offset:    0x00A9AB00
LBA range: 0x0248 - 0x0359 (0x4510 bytes per block.)
VZone: 0x02
PZone: 0x02    Head: 0
This is a ROM region.


Offset:    0x00F39620
LBA range: 0x035A - 0x046B (0x3FC0 bytes per block.)
VZone: 0x03
PZone: 0x03    Head: 0
This is a ROM region.


Offset:    0x0137D1A0
LBA range: 0x046C - 0x057D (0x3A70 bytes per block.)
VZone: 0x04
PZone: 0x04    Head: 0
This is a ROM region.


Offset:    0x01765D80
LBA range: 0x057E - 0x068F (0x3520 bytes per block.)
VZone: 0x05
PZone: 0x05    Head: 0
This is a ROM region.


Offset:    0x01AF39C0
LBA range: 0x0690 - 0x07A1 (0x2FD0 bytes per block.)
VZone: 0x06
PZone: 0x06    Head: 0
This is a ROM region.


Offset:    0x01E26660
LBA range: 0x07A2 - 0x086D (0x2A80 bytes per block.)
VZone: 0x07
PZone: 0x07    Head: 0
This is a ROM region.


Offset:    0x02044460
LBA range: 0x086E - 0x0939 (0x2530 bytes per block.)
VZone: 0x0F
PZone: 0x08    Head: 1
This is a ROM region.


Offset:    0x0221E6A0
LBA range: 0x093A - 0x0A4B (0x2A80 bytes per block.)
VZone: 0x0E
PZone: 0x07    Head: 1
This is a ROM region.


Offset:    0x024F63A0
LBA range: 0x0A4C - 0x0B5D (0x2FD0 bytes per block.)
VZone: 0x0D
PZone: 0x06    Head: 1
This is a ROM region.


Offset:    0x02829040
LBA range: 0x0B5E - 0x0C6F (0x3520 bytes per block.)
VZone: 0x0C
PZone: 0x05    Head: 1
This is a ROM region.


Offset:    0x02BB6C80
LBA range: 0x0C70 - 0x0D81 (0x3A70 bytes per block.)
VZone: 0x0B
PZone: 0x04    Head: 1
This is a ROM region.


Offset:    0x02F9F860
LBA range: 0x0D82 - 0x0E93 (0x3FC0 bytes per block.)
VZone: 0x0A
PZone: 0x03    Head: 1
This is a ROM region.


Offset:    0x033E33E0
LBA range: 0x0E94 - 0x0FB7 (0x4510 bytes per block.)
VZone: 0x09
PZone: 0x02    Head: 1
This is a ROM region.


Offset:    0x038CFA20
LBA range: 0x0FB8 - 0x10DB (0x47B8 bytes per block.)
VZone: 0x08
PZone: 0x01    Head: 1
This is a ROM region.


 
And the source code, requiring the Japanese F-Zero X ROM in big endian, renamed to f-zero.z64:


```
#include <stdio.h>
 
int main()
{
    FILE *fzero;
    int table[16]={19720,18360,17680,16320,14960,13600,12240,10880,18360,17680,16320,14960,13600,12240,10880,9520},table2[7][9]={{0,0,0,1,1,1,1,1,1},{0,0,0,0,1,1,1,1,1},{0,0,0,0,0,1,1,1,1},{0,0,0,0,0,0,1,1,1},{0,0,0,0,0,0,0,1,1},{0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,1},{0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0}},cum,lookup,offset,last,flag;
    short prev,value;
    char x,y,head;
    fzero=fopen("f-zero.z64","rb");
    for(x=0;x<7;x+=1)
    {
        offset=0;
        last=0;
        cum=0;
        printf("Disk Type %d:\n\n",x);
        for(y=0;y<16;y+=1)
        {
            offset+=last;
            fseek(fzero,0x97948+0x20*x+2*y-2,SEEK_SET);
            prev=(short)((fgetc(fzero)<<8)|fgetc(fzero));
            if(y==0){prev=0;}
            value=(short)((fgetc(fzero)<<8)|fgetc(fzero))-prev;
            fseek(fzero,0x97A48+0x10*x+y,SEEK_SET);
            lookup=fgetc(fzero);
            last=table[lookup]*value;
            printf("Offset:    0x%08X\nLBA range: 0x%04X - 0x%04X (0x%X bytes per block.)\nVZone: 0x%02X\n",offset,cum,cum+value-1,table[lookup],lookup);
            head=0;
            if(lookup>7){head=1;lookup-=7;}
            printf("PZone: 0x%02X    Head: %d\n",lookup,head);
            flag=table2[x][lookup];
            if(flag==0){printf("This is a ROM region.\n\n\n");}
            else{printf("This is a RAM region.\n\n\n");}
            cum+=value;
        }
    }
    return 0;
}
```


----------



## Twili (Jan 12, 2015)

I found all of the model data in Doshin the Giant. Here's some pics:


----------



## theoperator288 (Jan 24, 2015)

This is making me super happy to see. Any update on if that Mario 64DD got dumped?


----------



## LuigiBlood (Feb 8, 2015)

theoperator288 said:


> This is making me super happy to see. Any update on if that Mario 64DD got dumped?


 
It got dumped. And while there was some actual block errors... it's actually not a problem because the ROM area of it is intact.
(A 64DD disk is made of a ROM area and a RAM area, those errors concerned the RAM area and that's not a problem at this point.)

Keep in mind though, you can't find it online. (yet)


----------



## BETA215 (Feb 21, 2015)

I'm hoping for cen64 to be fully developed with the abilitie to play .64d (N64 DD) games, like SM64 DD. And I'm waiting for all the dumps of released and unreleased games to be public.


----------



## Ericthegreat (Feb 21, 2015)

What about the mario 64 test thingy was that ever dumped? id play it.


----------



## BETA215 (Feb 21, 2015)

Ericthegreat said:


> What about the mario 64 test thingy was that ever dumped? id play it.


The third (now fourth) last comment replies you question.


----------



## ShadowOne333 (Feb 21, 2015)

This is... AWESOME!

Do you know what this means?
It means that this ROMs might be worked on by hackers/translators to translate the game to english language!
Finally, N64DD ROMs will no longer be Japan exclusives.


----------



## uyjulian (Mar 3, 2015)

Looking for Super Mario 64 Disk edition?

SHA256: 817aa7d30158156070645588d0ce7131d395c206410d8b26fa566bee0b1050ae
Infohash: 6be76a4ad4bad8f1589fcadb6fbbea80a5e28507


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 9, 2015)

Ura Zelda was cancelled like the Pocket Monsters Stadium expansion if I'm not mistaken. It will probably be harder to get than an EarthBound NES prototype.


----------



## uyjulian (May 8, 2015)

64DD conversions you can play on 64drive!


Hashes:

SHA256:
360b6fb81a9be64a79eabcea58c99b83cfce4886d7546c21a6ff7b029fff9cda  NUD-DKDJ-JPN_convert.zip
3c220f4a65267827b6787e76989185ca932e48be0e1387c6c6067b5f8b7a1bdc  NUD-DKIJ-JPN_convert.zip
2164776b5cd431d7e29bf1edb2a5792ae60c954d708c60acc1900e7fa8e2f675  NUD-DKKJ-JPN_convert.zip
2500dcb0f20e928b479690f03ee26d4d79dd09ffc2f630cbc8b584d46383fe35  NUD-DMBJ-JPN_convert.zip
db71ca94983db911c904ebb4fc6824aef1a20051ed6e1fc0c13a6b629f37bb08  NUD-DMGJ-JPN_convert.zip
20cc10a59455a92fea8c8b323b667779993b225286696f8ff56fca3f4b3eb241  NUD-DMPJ-JPN_convert.zip
d7cdafa8abfc00b7c54f5241b15ca102f65e324c891f965c38ad9be402be0f31  NUD-DMTJ-JPN_convert.zip
fee6c5c49cf82367951fe377231c2e3a6cbf51d17de3b50e4801f62c70ecba55  NUD-DPGJ-JPN_convert.zip
17668b6bcf7768a86d73ac4e90c45805c7026514f7ffb52dfa36a0803eeb94a9  index.htm

Infohash:
37698f6cfb5fbb82c79384c997c07530c04f7977


----------



## uyjulian (May 15, 2015)

Oh, you can play these conversions on Project64 now! (no saving yet)


----------



## LuigiBlood (May 23, 2015)

And now those are outdated. They all got an update and we released F-Zero X + Expansion Kit in one ROM now


----------



## uyjulian (May 23, 2015)

This is version 2!

SHA256:
ca5c1f2513f9af83034db270a5d793ddd43bbf7789f0db8c645e40d46d123506 DezaemonXD.zip
e0a5f095a18095e79b5422bf073756c61b55815ac1163e7b655da5a596654d30 NUD-DKDJ-JPN_convert.zip
56a9ad5511ecd6d94158b754e6857ffba06a8cec28f108be646ee3fe282458c2 NUD-DKIJ-JPN_convert.zip
2a66ac2459265c33f351e7928eebe41cc9e045ff85532195ea0da941eba5b388 NUD-DKKJ-JPN_convert.zip
32401b0046aa0c3dd563a796739b4ca1a60b947826cc07ad9b819be350e030cb NUD-DMBJ-JPN_convert.zip
6b0610037044eec14b7b794c1dda0038a120f589320aca1e2ab77897616b5474 NUD-DMGJ-JPN_convert.zip
9e050b0a84a0e6f4de57809caf238fcd85685ac14648ed8edb02c075d4d70274 NUD-DMPJ-JPN_convert.zip
47416537d73d65c14d21efcf4ea9209ba819d1a6d51b5ef24d59e7462e296e4c NUD-DMTJ-JPN_convert.zip
607124a378160c42607591e778610c50249ddbf7c8c81cb4f3081d29a0c078be NUD-DPGJ-JPN_convert.zip
01b9bc3a2ac28a6eceb1212de4e208b03e59d681ffca7e2daecc7d10e707bff9 NUD-DSCJ-JPN_convert.zip
eece3f7323e178f86bbad41956d495b7439280dd34e0c8b97a58fd23aeefb7ac NUD-EFZJ-JPN_XPJ.zip
1b02e098ee762176a992d8bcae2cdbe420d3e9440f150fcaa4bdd7b23391555a index.htm
Infohash: 16af0ba0c75d0607d5e847196b7466657c511161


----------



## Deleted member 357656 (Jun 10, 2015)

Hello guys, if anyone wonders about 64DD support, Project64 already supports it, it can even plays F-Zero X with the Expansion Kit, all-in-one!



Spoiler: My own screenshots



http://imgur.com/a/lhbHP
About the weird glow on the vehicles at the select screen, I suggest you to use a pixel-accurate video plugin, but it needs much more power of course.
I don't know to get rid of this bug...



Sweet Jesus, thank you Luigiblood for all your efforts to make 64DD emulation a reality, Zoinkity for the F-Zero X cart hack, and all those whose name is unknown to me.

It's. Just. Impressive.

Just an expansion, but it took nearly 16 years to have our hands on it, on PC.

All you need is: a fairly decent PC, the latest dev build version of Project64 x86 (because 2.2 doesn't have the latest RDB, and it is bundled with crapwares) and the 64drive cartridge conversion of F-Zero X.

Project64 Dev build compiled can be found on EmuCR; for F-Zero X, on the official website of LuigiBlood, use Google.

Just a "bad" thing is, that there is no save support for now, but you can use the save state as a workaround, problem "solved"!

The game is, obviously, in japanese, Zoinkity said he would make an English translation (GOOD LUCK), but if you REALLY want to make your own tracks now, there is a translation guide on Gamefaqs :
http://www.gamefaqs.com/n64dd/916569-f-zero-x-expansion-kit/faqs/14642

Everyone can now play the few games the 64DD ever had, you do not have to buy a multi-hundred dollars device just for the game you want to play, anymore. Amazing.


End of report.


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 11, 2015)

Serious_Heavy said:


> Hello guys, if anyone wonders about 64DD support, Project64 already supports it, it can even plays F-Zero X with the Expansion Kit, all-in-one!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That glow is meant to be in the game.


----------



## Deleted member 357656 (Jun 11, 2015)

Snugglevixen said:


> That glow is meant to be in the game.



I know, but in the Virtual console version, here how it is rendered on Dolphin:
https://imgur.com/vNbCrdz

Even in Graphics LLE, and accuracy-focused video plugin, there just no way to fix it, well I know it is nothing to worry about.


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 11, 2015)

Serious_Heavy said:


> I know, but in the Virtual console version, here how it is rendered on Dolphin:
> https://imgur.com/vNbCrdz
> 
> Even in Graphics LLE, and accuracy-focused video plugin, there just no way to fix it, well I know it is nothing to worry about.


Wow, Dolphin has really come a long way in the last few years, I remember trying Super Smash Bros on it about 5 years ago and it bugged the hell up.


----------



## Deleted member 357656 (Jun 11, 2015)

Snugglevixen said:


> Wow, Dolphin has really come a long way in the last few years, I remember trying Super Smash Bros on it about 5 years ago and it bugged the hell up.



Just tried SSB, no graphical bugs, but the AI doesn't move, and the timer runs out ultra fast (5 minutes in less than 10 seconds...), the game run too fast.
A lots of Virtual Console games are emulated correctly, some run even better than on Project64, but SSB isn't part of them.


----------



## themojius (Jun 12, 2015)

Goddamn, why is Mario Paint Studio not working with ANY plugins. At the most, it worked with Glide64, except the cursor couldn't be seen, and everytime i tried to paste a stock image onto the frame (Blue Yoshi) the entire screen went black save for the red outline around the canvas. Also, the main menu is impossible to navigate, i have no idea what input makes it work. Uuugh, i just wanna paint like a 12 year old rich japanese kid in the early 2000s


----------



## Deleted member 357656 (Jun 12, 2015)

themojius said:


> Goddamn, why is Mario Paint Studio not working with ANY plugins. At the most, it worked with Glide64, except the cursor couldn't be seen, and everytime i tried to paste a stock image onto the frame (Blue Yoshi) the entire screen went black save for the red outline around the canvas. Also, the main menu is impossible to navigate, i have no idea what input makes it work. Uuugh, i just wanna paint like a 12 year old rich japanese kid in the early 2000s



You need to check "Render frame buffer as texture" in the video plugin config if you want to play Mario Artist Paint Studio. It works! (with GLideN64, of course)



Spoiler: My screen


----------



## LuigiBlood (Jun 12, 2015)

If you want to play Paint Studio and _be able to use stock images and stuff_: Use angrylion RDP video plugin. It does not work properly with the others.
Yeah you need to enable "Render frame buffer as texture" if you want to use Glide64/GLideN64.

And latest Project64 dev build is needed not only because of RDB, but I changed some code to support the 64DD conversions inside the emulator, added a new setting for RDB as well. Either way 2.2 is not going to work.

If you want to do stuff in Polygon Studio, angrylion is a necessity. If you want to make custom animations for the movie editor or change someone's face in Talent Studio, angrylion. Graphics emulation just sucks on N64, and while GLideN64 is kind of the best thing that happened in a while, the developer needs to fix compatibility and stop wanting to add unnecessary effects (which will just _*suck*_ on low poly models, it shouldn't have been a priority, let his crowdfunding fail on that regard).


----------



## themojius (Jun 13, 2015)

I don't see "render frame buffer as texture" in glide, and angrylion's plugin doesn't show up. I'm using "EmuCR-Project64-20150530-x86", by the way.


----------



## Deleted member 357656 (Jun 13, 2015)

themojius said:


> I don't see "render frame buffer as texture" in glide, and angrylion's plugin doesn't show up. I'm using "EmuCR-Project64-20150530-x86", by the way.



You need the latest GLideN64 version, it is 1.1.


Spoiler: Config


----------



## themojius (Jun 17, 2015)

Thanks for showing me all that, the games work near-flawless now!!!

A few things for Paint Studio:
-When I paste "pre-loaded" graphics in the paint editor, whether it be the nintendo pictures in there or kanji characters, it goes on its own layer, which is strange, because the backgrounds provided don't do this.
And something for Polygon Studio:
-The tutorials included (crown, spaceship, then the GBA looking thing on the left) don't seem to work, they seem to be trying to get menu options that aren't there. I feel like this is some odd thing with the fact that this is a disk to cart conversion.

God, I love this anyway, though. So fucking vaporwave. Thank you all for your hard work


----------



## LuigiBlood (Jun 23, 2015)

themojius said:


> Thanks for showing me all that, the games work near-flawless now!!!
> 
> A few things for Paint Studio:
> -When I paste "pre-loaded" graphics in the paint editor, whether it be the nintendo pictures in there or kanji characters, it goes on its own layer, which is strange, because the backgrounds provided don't do this.
> ...


Those problems you talked about, only angrylion fixes those.
This is the plugin I'm talking about: http://www.emutalk.net/threads/55481-angrylion-s-Per-Pixel-RDP-with-OpenGL

For Polygon Studio, those menu options doesn't work because you can't model a thing without angrylion.
That's the problem of it. And they're directly related to why Pokémon Snap can't recognize Pokémons with HLE plugins.


----------



## Deleted member 357656 (Jul 26, 2015)

F-ZERO X Expansion Kit is now translated in english !
https://imgur.com/a/7Msj1

For those who can't wait for the RDB update, open Project64.rdb with notepad or whatever and add this in :


Spoiler



[C6E39C0A-D2726676-C:45]
Good Name=F-ZERO X + Expansion Kit (U) [CART HACK]
Status=Compatible
Core Note=(see GameFAQ)
Plugin Note=[video] (see GameFAQ)
32bit=No
RDRAM Size=8
Culling=1
AllowROMWrites=Yes


or just download it from this post. (updated)

Thanks Zoinkity, it's like a dream coming true! 
And Luigiblood for your website!


----------



## WiiCube_2013 (Jul 26, 2015)

Is Mario 64DD edition better than the standard one?


----------



## Deleted member 357656 (Jul 26, 2015)

WiiCube_2013 said:


> Is Mario 64DD edition better than the standard one?



AFAIK, there's no difference ingame. Maybe on the title screen.


----------



## uyjulian (Jul 26, 2015)

Serious_Heavy said:


> AFAIK, there's no difference ingame. Maybe on the title screen.


Pretty much only difference is (slightly) longer loading times and higher quality music.


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 26, 2015)

Serious_Heavy said:


> F-ZERO X Expansion Kit is now translated in english !
> https://imgur.com/a/7Msj1
> 
> For those who can't wait for the RDB update, open Project64.rdb with notepad or whatever and add this in :
> ...


Now I just need some way to run this on my N64


----------



## LuigiBlood (Jul 26, 2015)

WiiCube_2013 said:


> Is Mario 64DD edition better than the standard one?


It's just the japanese Mario 64 (Peach doesn't have a voice for exemple), with slightly different music engine, and wigglers CRASHES the game.



Serious_Heavy said:


> F-ZERO X Expansion Kit is now translated in english !
> https://imgur.com/a/7Msj1
> 
> For those who can't wait for the RDB update, open Project64.rdb with notepad or whatever and add this in :
> ...


I should rather use (U) and not (E), this is not based on the Europe version.

Also the pull request on the RDB file from me:
https://github.com/project64/project64/pull/546


----------

